# Kakashi Hatake's face revealed



## ch1p (Apr 24, 2015)

SoulFire! said:


> someone on tumblr


-----------------



KAKASHI FACE HAS BEEN REVEALED





HE'S IN THE FUCKING BATH NAKED. KAKASHI SENSEI TEACH ME ABOUT TEAMWORK.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 24, 2015)

OMGFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFGFGFHFFFGF


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 24, 2015)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! Kakashi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mayumi (Apr 24, 2015)

mm Ok? His face is as I imagined. Quite generic. I prefer fish lips or horse teeth.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 24, 2015)

At least it's finally revealed, surprised with the mole though


----------



## Indra (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## ch1p (Apr 24, 2015)

I'M FREAKING OUT WHY IS HE SO HOT.

IT'S NOT A FUCKING MOLE IT'S A BEAUTY MARK BECAUSE KAKASHI-SENSEI IS BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 24, 2015)

Kakashi 

He always is ch1p


----------



## Sauce (Apr 24, 2015)

Where's this from?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 24, 2015)

I said it would be revealed. 

He's so hot!!!!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 24, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> I'm expecting Kakashi's face to be revealed as well.



Requoting myself.


----------



## mayumi (Apr 24, 2015)

Meh. Don't care.


----------



## Kyosuke (Apr 24, 2015)

Kakashi means hotness


----------



## Schnarf (Apr 24, 2015)

gake and fay


----------



## saferseph (Apr 24, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Wait a minute_


----------



## Punished Kiba (Apr 24, 2015)

Phew, I was worried Kishi would make him look hotter than Kiba. Thank goodness he doesn't 

...But he does look good. 

PS: This is real btw, (to those who may think it's fake)


----------



## Rosi (Apr 24, 2015)

Holy shit


----------



## Sunspear7 (Apr 24, 2015)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCKKKK


----------



## Uraharа (Apr 24, 2015)

Then proof it.


----------



## ?clair (Apr 24, 2015)

I can't seem to believe this.


----------



## Milady (Apr 24, 2015)

HOLY SHIT! AND HE HAD NO OFFSPRINGS?!! 

NO WAY!


----------



## Punished Kiba (Apr 24, 2015)

★Urahara★ said:


> Then proof it.



huh, don't you know about the visitor books that are being given away at the Naruto Exhibition this weekend is featuring a Team 7 manga one shot where they try to reveal Kakashi's face.

The Picture looks like it's been taken from the same book...that's why this must be the real deal.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 24, 2015)

saferseph said:


> *Spoiler*: _Wait a minute_



 

   .


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 24, 2015)

It's from one of the books given away to the visitors of the Naruto exhib. It's real.


----------



## Zef (Apr 24, 2015)

Wow 

Such disappointment
Very underwhelming

Wow


----------



## Uraharа (Apr 24, 2015)

Ah okay.

He looks exactly like most of the fan arts only then with a mole.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 24, 2015)

why is he naked? I'm thinking Naruto is up to his old tricks again, sexy jutsu troll.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 24, 2015)

saferseph said:


> *Spoiler*: _Wait a minute_



AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 24, 2015)

oh my 

ch1p-san, thank you for sharing that gem with us


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 24, 2015)

The same spot where Samus has the mole


----------



## gershwin (Apr 24, 2015)

Kakashi-senseeeeei


----------



## ?clair (Apr 24, 2015)

Still looks better than 99.9% of the other male characters, though. Those lazy eyes.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 24, 2015)

saferseph said:


> *Spoiler*: _Wait a minute_



it'll probably be another troll, sexy jutsu by naruto. you think kishi is kind enough to reveal kakashi's face?


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 24, 2015)

By the way, from what I can read, he talks about changing his voice was a burden and then "ah... ah...". Then, after showering, he says something about a good mission (and mentions "outside" or so...) and then I don't know, can't read the last Kanji.


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 24, 2015)

By the way, from what I can read, he talks about changing his voice was a burden and then "ah... ah...". Then, after showering, he says something about a good mission (and mentions "outside" or so...) and then I don't know, can't read the last Kanji.


----------



## nightmistress (Apr 24, 2015)

KAKASH-SENSEEIIIII       

He is so hott it should be illegal!


----------



## RBL (Apr 24, 2015)

he looks like his father lol.

Kakashi > sasuke


----------



## Marsala (Apr 24, 2015)

Oh, great. Now I'm gay.


----------



## mayumi (Apr 24, 2015)

I could have sworn I have seen this face in reverse sexy no jutsu Naruto pulled for Kaguya.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Apr 24, 2015)

What a sexy bish, why you hiding that face Kakashi


----------



## Trojan (Apr 24, 2015)

as expected nothing interesting, extraordinary or strange. Never get why people cared so much for his nose and mouth. 
Haven't they seen any?


----------



## Addy (Apr 24, 2015)

ch1p said:


> KAKASHI FACE HAS BEEN REVEALED



finally!!!!!!!!!!! 

he looks  average  

all of my fapping session gone to waste 


wait, is that a fucking camera in his bathroom?


----------



## Teachan (Apr 24, 2015)

...I expected something more... more. Just more. More people to care, a batter setting for this reveal, the reveal to be more... special.

Eh.


----------



## Addy (Apr 24, 2015)

average           mother fucker  


Teachan said:


> ...I expected something more... more. Just more. More people to care, a batter setting for this reveal, the reveal to be more... special.
> 
> Eh.



after the manga was done, may didn't want to be associated with it.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 24, 2015)

ch1p said:


> KAKASHI FACE HAS BEEN REVEALED



I can't fucking believe it actually happened after all these years. I thought it would never happen and it would be another mask under mask troll.

No wonder he could handle the Sharingan so well. The man clearly has Uchiha level genes if not something better.

It feels almost unreal after all these years. Almost anti climactic.



saferseph said:


> *Spoiler*: _Wait a minute_



Wait. We knew all this time?!


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 24, 2015)

Well, a) it's not exactly the same and b) the ninken even said that it's NOT how he looks like. SO technically we knew but thought we don't. Or rather, Kishimoto decided on a whimp that Kakashi should look like that, years after he drew the one-shot.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 24, 2015)

Basically what I'm feeling right now.



Addy said:


> average           mother fucker
> 
> after the manga was done, may didn't want to be associated with it.



It's not even the actual face for me. Just having it revealed after all this time is just... surreal. Never thought it'd actually happen.


----------



## mayumi (Apr 24, 2015)

Kakashi's face reveal was like a running gag. In the end it was very under whelming but pretty much like the manga itself.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 24, 2015)

Not the way it should have been revealed.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Apr 24, 2015)

Cool Story bro


----------



## Rika24 (Apr 24, 2015)

wait, this is actually real? i thought it was fanart... i always thought it would be shown during a battle with intense eyes... not this. it's boring


----------



## ?clair (Apr 24, 2015)

He should've just ripped off his mask entirely in that one panel before Tobi's identity is revealed. I agree, it is a little disappointing of a reveal, since IT'S KAKASHI'S _BEAUTIFUL FACE._

Smh, can't you do anything right, Kishimoto?


----------



## Kushina san (Apr 24, 2015)

Normal face^^


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 24, 2015)

Did people expect him to have a dog's mouth implanted on his face or something underneath the mask?


----------



## Addy (Apr 24, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> why is he naked? I'm thinking Naruto is up to his old tricks again, sexy jutsu troll.



there is a camera in his bathroom....... that is beyond sexy no jutsu troll. what if he caught kakashi pooping ?


----------



## Eylandos (Apr 24, 2015)

Underwhelming as I expected.


----------



## Swift (Apr 24, 2015)

Great, now I'm gay.


----------



## ?clair (Apr 24, 2015)

Addy said:


> there is a camera in his bathroom....... that is beyond sexy no jutsu troll. what if he caught kakashi pooping ?



They'd sell the poop for millions and rescue the post-war economy.


----------



## Soca (Apr 24, 2015)

Lame


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 24, 2015)

Didn't think he would be that smooth looking

Oh well


----------



## Cord (Apr 24, 2015)

Holy shit. I wonder why I didn't click on this thread when I saw it earlier...

Anyways, I'm quite pleased that my initial gut feeling on him having a mole is true (although not in the place I imagined it would be). Then again, I've always wanted to have Kakashi's face be kept as a mystery, so I can't say I'm happy with the reveal.


----------



## ?clair (Apr 24, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Didn't think he would be that smooth looking
> 
> Oh well




coughcough*minato*coughcough.


----------



## ButterflyGod (Apr 24, 2015)

ch1p said:


> KAKASHI FACE HAS BEEN REVEALED
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, we all knew he was probably hot. This is simply confirmation to years of speculation.


----------



## CometHalo (Apr 24, 2015)

Hmm, I've got mixed feeling about this. Kakashi is my favourite character, so I'm happy to see more of him and his face has always been a huge mystery, so this is cool. on the other hand, I kinda liked the fact that his face was never revealed... It was a "Kakashi thing", y'know? 

Anyway, I'm surprised it has been revealed in such a crappy way, so out of the blue. The fact that people have to wonder if this is fake or legit or that Kakashi fans who don't know any pages in which it has been published will never even see it makes it seem kind of... off.


----------



## OldMonkey (Apr 24, 2015)

Are you sure that this pic is not a fake ?

I mean the exhibit is tomorrow/in a couple of hours. The book has already leaked ?


----------



## Jagger (Apr 24, 2015)

What did you people fucking expect?

a lizard-like face?


----------



## Soca (Apr 24, 2015)

Yes        .


----------



## Yahiko (Apr 24, 2015)

ok will they also reveal his reason for wearing the mask ?


----------



## Sunako (Apr 24, 2015)

^ for lulz .

and $$$


----------



## ?clair (Apr 24, 2015)

I think it was mentioned that he initially wore his mask because he looked a lot like his father.


----------



## NW (Apr 24, 2015)

saferseph said:


> *Spoiler*: _Wait a minute_


facial structure


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Apr 24, 2015)

Looks like the man Mei wanted to marry in world dream genjutsu


----------



## The All Unknowing (Apr 24, 2015)

Brandon Lee said:


> he looks like his father lol.
> 
> Kakashi > sasuke



Exactly. He looks like a young Sakumo. Which really was to be expected from their trip to the Sand when Chiyo wanted to kill him for looking exactly like the Whit Fang of the Leaf


----------



## Yoona (Apr 24, 2015)

He looks good.


----------



## Yamato (Apr 24, 2015)

Oohhh boy. So Kishi did really stick to his word..... Heh was hoping for a miracle that he'd forget, but if this leak is true, then I must accept it. Already pretty much figured out how he looks like. Close image and yeah, could piece together what Pakkun thought of and what Sakumo looked like. 

I was pretty sad when I first heard in his interview last April that Kishi was going to reveal his face. Kept hoping that he would forget, but when the Last Movie came around, was really anxious that there would be a reveal. Thankfully he had his mask on for the Hokage stone faces. The Kakashi Hiden made me nervous too. Despite it being only in writing form, there were still pictures inside and I was fearful that Kishi would include his ace like at the end or something. 
Felt easy after that.... But news of the Naruto Exhibition got me paranoid again because of the special books announcement, one that includes Kakashi's face might be revealed. 

Tried telling myself for a year that it won't happen, but there was a good chance it might happen since the series was coming to and end and most mysteries must be unraveled.   

It will probably take a while for me to cope with this, but deep inside, I feel that I am glad we do finally get to see his face. It is such an honor to be able to see Kakashi-Sama's awesome and handsome face. The one who I love and respect the most, Hatake Kakashi. Thank you for keeping your face a mystery for so long and making the fans wonder so much about it. It was entertaining to see the many sketches and imaginative creations of what your face looks like. I had a great time wondering about what was under your mask as well, but that won't change my opinion of you at all. You're still the same Kakashi I know and love. Even without your Sharingan, mask, limb, hair, etc., you'll always still be my Hatake Kakashi~ 愛してる！！


----------



## The All Unknowing (Apr 24, 2015)

Chucky181 said:


> ok will they also reveal his reason for wearing the mask ?



If I had to guess, it was so he could be his own ninja rather than White Fang Jr. He wore the mask from before joining the academy, it's tight-fitting, which eliminatesthe possibility of it being a big scar or deformity. I can't really think of any other decent reason to be honest


----------



## DaVizWiz (Apr 24, 2015)

That's the face of the quintessential ninja of this manga? 

I imagined it being a bit rougher. 

Then again, his father had a smooth face , and we knew it was going to be smooth from this .


----------



## Kusa (Apr 24, 2015)

He is good looking. Can't say i am suprised.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 24, 2015)

My bro gonna be getting all the kuoninchi ass.


----------



## Karasu (Apr 24, 2015)

Fucking pimp


----------



## Monna (Apr 24, 2015)

Why is everyone freaking out? He looks normal.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 24, 2015)

Obito didn't stand a chance.


----------



## SLB (Apr 24, 2015)

ch1p said:


> I'M FREAKING OUT WHY IS HE SO HOT.
> 
> IT'S NOT A FUCKING MOLE IT'S A BEAUTY MARK BECAUSE KAKASHI-SENSEI IS BEAUTIFUL.



it's... the exact same facial structure with a mouth.

like, what were you girls expecting to be down there?


----------



## ScottofFury (Apr 24, 2015)

MOLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEE 

Wow this is pathetic


----------



## Silver Fang (Apr 24, 2015)

I am iffy. It seems like YEARS ago, I read something about a camera in kakashi's bathroom. Either it was on this forum in 2007, or 08, or one of the books I had. 

Anyhow, Kakashi is cute. I would have liked to see a serious expression, but he's not had looking. Looks close to what the Shinobi hounds said.


----------



## Jagger (Apr 24, 2015)

Rin had good taste.


----------



## Yamato (Apr 24, 2015)

Asked my friend to translate the scan.


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Changing voices hurts my throat, but it was a good mission. I can play with them for a couple of times with this."






His body position kinda reminded me of Chapter 294's cover. With his hand over his face while reading Icha Icha Tactis.


----------



## CrazyAries (Apr 24, 2015)

After all this time, I would have been fine if Kakashi's face was never revealed. We had been given clues, from a couple of chapter covers and of course Sakumo's appearance in the manga. From that, we could pretty much guess how Kakashi look, albeit we couldn't be 100% certain.

That said, that's not bad. Not bad at all. This was close to what I could guess Kakashi looked like without his mask, except for the mole.


----------



## Cord (Apr 24, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Obito didn't stand a chance.



LOL

I shouldn't be laughing but dammit. ><


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 24, 2015)

Lol @ Kishi adding a mole so readers wouldn't be totally disappointed with the fact that Kakashi's face looks exactly the same as everybody else's after waiting 15 years to see it.

Classic Kishi.


----------



## Silver Fang (Apr 24, 2015)

Yamato said:


> Asked my friend to translate the scan.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



So is it really Kakashi? if so, why change voices? Does he use a fake voice around his students too?


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 24, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Obito didn't stand a chance.



He wasn't even at the stadium by the looks of it.


----------



## Monna (Apr 24, 2015)

Nikushimi said:


> Lol @ Kishi adding a mole so readers wouldn't be totally disappointed with the fact that Kakashi's face looks exactly the same as everybody else's after waiting 15 years to see it.
> 
> Classic Kishi.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## lacey (Apr 24, 2015)

About time, really.

Wasn't expecting the mole but other than that, pretty much what I was expecting.


----------



## Jad (Apr 25, 2015)

Hey look at that. Me and Kakashi have a mole in the exact same spot.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 25, 2015)

But wait, where is this from?


----------



## ?clair (Apr 25, 2015)

Jane said:


> Why is everyone freaking out? He looks normal.



Which is why they're freaking out. 

I guess they all expected sparkles and angles.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 25, 2015)

Here's something.

*Spoiler*: __ 









Kakashi's um...disguise.


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 25, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Here's something.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


What? 
a bishie


----------



## ?clair (Apr 25, 2015)

That art style is gorgeous! Where'd you find that?


----------



## Addy (Apr 25, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Here's something.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



clown kakashi?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 25, 2015)

?clair said:


> That art style is gorgeous! Where'd you find that?


In my own source 

Someone went to the exhibition and took some pictures.



Addy said:


> clown kakashi?



Clownkashi


----------



## ?clair (Apr 25, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> In my own source
> 
> Someone went to the exhibition and took some pictures.



It reminds me of the art from FFVI.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 25, 2015)

?clair said:


> It reminds me of the art from FFVI.



It's by Kishi though 

More hilarious shit.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rosi (Apr 25, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Here's something.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


oh my god 


So gorgeous


----------



## ?clair (Apr 25, 2015)

I gotta say, his face is much better in the other panels. Maybe the first one looked weird because of a bad angle?


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Apr 25, 2015)

He's the king of all trolls and we all know it!


----------



## Silver Fang (Apr 25, 2015)

Kakashi has such a mischievous side. 

It starting to seem like the sensei and maters who seem the most hard-assed tend to be the most meddlesome and teasing as well lol


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 25, 2015)

I love to point out that contact lenses actually exist in the nardo world


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 25, 2015)

Surprising...

That Kishi finally chose to reveal it that is.

He really takes after his dad though IMO.


----------



## Addy (Apr 25, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Clownkashi



i hope he dances for us


----------



## ?clair (Apr 25, 2015)

He looks a lot like Sasori in that one panel. Aaah.

Now, we wait for fanart.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 25, 2015)

What the hell at the clown disguise, couldn't he use a henge?


----------



## Gino (Apr 25, 2015)

It's like............. I saw his face but now his character is a complete mystery to me. I no longer understand him.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 25, 2015)

ch1p said:


> What the hell at the clown disguise, couldn't he use a henge?



Sasuke has the sharingan, so his cover might be blown off?


----------



## Kishido (Apr 25, 2015)

Most sexy friend in this series.


----------



## falconzx (Apr 25, 2015)

ch1p said:


> What the hell at the clown disguise, couldn't he use a henge?



I believe the point is that he's showing them his face without them knowing that it's him.

Classic Kakashi trolling



Haruka Katana said:


> I love to point out that contact lenses actually exist in the nardo world



Naruto uses a fucking Macbook man...


----------



## Za Fuuru (Apr 25, 2015)

so is this chapter 2 or chapter 3?


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 25, 2015)

It's neither.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Apr 25, 2015)

so what is this?


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 25, 2015)

It's one of two special chapters released for the Naruto exhibition.


----------



## Gortef (Apr 25, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Here's something.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



"Yes... Like this I won't look suspicious at all while taking photographs"


----------



## DanElectro (Apr 25, 2015)

Looks great. I like it.


----------



## db84x (Apr 25, 2015)

It really nice fan art


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 25, 2015)

Not fan art.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 25, 2015)

It is so weird actually seeing his face after a dozen years of following this story. I don't see why he wasn't unmasked earlier if that is the face underneath.


----------



## .access timeco. (Apr 25, 2015)

He is just as everyone expect but... surprisingly hot? o_O


----------



## Grimsley (Apr 25, 2015)

10/10 would bang


----------



## Kishido (Apr 25, 2015)

I think he covered it all the time cuz everyone people saw him.. They jumped on him... even the males


----------



## Black Mirror (Apr 25, 2015)

He needs to appear in the burrito special. Want to see others' reactions.


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 25, 2015)

Where is Kakashi's Sharingan, by the way?


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Apr 25, 2015)

He's wearing contacts^


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 25, 2015)

No, he isn't.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Apr 25, 2015)

^^^^^


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 25, 2015)

...so what?


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Apr 25, 2015)

You were asking where his sharingan was and it was covered by contacts


----------



## babaGAReeb (Apr 25, 2015)

dat mole is the only surprising thing

kinda wish he stayed unmasked


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 25, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> You were asking where his sharingan was and it was covered by contacts



I said on the second to last page, where his full face is shown.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 25, 2015)

Huh. Kind of wish that his face remained unrevealed though, if only to keep the running gag a running gag even until the end. Revealing it was not only pointless, but doesn't really add anything to a finished tale.


----------



## Klue (Apr 25, 2015)

Kishido said:


> Most sexy friend in this series.



Eww, you gay.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Apr 25, 2015)

where is this even from?


----------



## Bishamon (Apr 25, 2015)

He looks... Exactly the same as the mayority of other guys in this series, except for the mole.

I knew it was gonna be like that and that's why I didn't care if he was unmasked or not. Not impressed at all tbh but I wasn't expecting anything amazing.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 25, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> ^^^^^



Taking a page from Lelouch I see.


----------



## Saishin (Apr 25, 2015)

You're handsome Kakashi sensei


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 25, 2015)

So what? He was hiding a little mole all this time. Kishi made seem like he can't show the rest of his face because he had some disease or something.

Its taboo to know what Kakashi's bottom face looks like, somethings should never be revealed.


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 25, 2015)

Was shocked to see his face finally revealed, although kind of imagined it to look like that anyway (bar the little mole).


----------



## Kishido (Apr 25, 2015)

Klue said:


> Eww, you gay.



You see... I'm that hetero that I have no problems to say that another male is looking good while still looking at tits and ass.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 25, 2015)

I don't know why people are shocked. Besides the mole, he looks exactly like most of the fanart predicted, I expected this. 

People assumed he'd look another way? No surprise.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 25, 2015)

Kakashi


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 25, 2015)

Oh for real?
That's pretty neat for me, I remember watching the filler episode years ago where they try to get him to take his mask and I was disappointed we didn't see it 
Cool


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 25, 2015)

Wait...shouldn't he have his Sharingan?


----------



## Closet Pervert (Apr 25, 2015)

Figures they would keep his face concealed the whole manga and then reveal it to sell some meaningless event. This is such blatant exploitation.


----------



## Cereza (Apr 26, 2015)

Omfg  my ovaries 


Kakashi sensei come  over  here


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 26, 2015)

> Wait...shouldn't he have his Sharingan?



Depends on when this happened...

After 699 then he don't have it before the war arc then he should have it....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

Now wouldn't it have been awesome if he lost his mask mid-battle or something?


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 26, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Depends on when this happened...
> 
> After 699 then he don't have it before the war arc then he should have it....



Yeah sure, it happened after the war arc, when Team 7 somehow became their younger selfs and Tsunade wasn't yet Hokage.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 26, 2015)

Kishi forgot 

Plot twist: the sharingan is actually contact lenses too


----------



## Bender (Apr 26, 2015)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT! He did it! Kishi finally fucking did it! We finally see his face!


----------



## Abz (Apr 26, 2015)

and here's me, I was drawing him with fangs for years.....


----------



## Azol (Apr 27, 2015)

Lol, now that I've seen his face I can't help to regret it wasn't revealed in a more "badass" way. I think it's kind of sad we have to see his face in a 19-pages spin off manga instead in the Naruto or Naruto Gaiden series. Furthermore I find it even more sad that Kishi & assistants never bothered to ink it.  It makes me feel they throw a draft to us. 
And I've hoped so long to see his face that seeing it 6 months after the manga's end and quickly scribbled doesn't make anything to me at all...


----------



## samishige (Apr 27, 2015)

He's so gorgeous, I can't even! His body, his face... ruffled hair!


----------



## Cord (Apr 28, 2015)

.


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 28, 2015)

Just a tad bit late to the party....


----------



## Esket (Apr 28, 2015)

Half the pics are broken.


----------



## Karasu (Apr 28, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Just a tad bit late to the party....




Yeah, just a little.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 28, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> .



.........


----------



## Zef (Apr 28, 2015)

Thread was made days ago 

Those pics.


----------



## Bloo (Apr 28, 2015)

Nothing special. His face is pretty bland, I don't understand why people are so excited over this.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 28, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Just a tad bit late to the party....





That's what I get for spending the last months catcrying with my bros at the telegrams Convo thread. 

I occasionally came by, but the Library looked too dead to be worth visiting all that often.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 28, 2015)

I don't remember you catcrying


----------



## Shadow Abyss (Apr 28, 2015)

In a sense, I've already had seen that. This is pretty much how every single fanart of Kakashi pictured him without a mask, so it is hardly a reveal.
And this is exactly why I would have prefered for Kishimoto to never show his real face, some things are way better in your imagination.


----------



## JPongo (Apr 29, 2015)

He's a looker alright.

They need to recarve the Hokage face mountain.


----------



## Zef (Apr 29, 2015)

Bloo said:


> Nothing special. His face is pretty bland, I don't understand why people are so excited over this.



Don't necessarily think his face is bland, but like you I don't understand the hype.


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 29, 2015)

He'd look butter without the mole.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 29, 2015)

Brb, going to get clean underwear.


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 29, 2015)

What is wrong with you people?


----------



## Rivers (Apr 29, 2015)

Kishimoto copied the fanarts!


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 29, 2015)

You guys do realize that's a hoax.

This is the real thing.


----------



## Zef (Apr 30, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> What is wrong with you people?



Yeah.  I'm like  Regarding the mask reveal.

Yet there's people in this thread talking about needing to change their undergarments.  I wish I got what this is all about.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 30, 2015)

Zef said:


> Yeah.  I'm like  Regarding the mask reveal.
> 
> Yet there's people in this thread talking about needing to change their undergarments.  I wish I got what this is all about.



The oldest secret in the series? 15 years?


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 30, 2015)

The most unimportant secret in the series?


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 30, 2015)

Nahh.  ------------


----------



## Ghost (Apr 30, 2015)

just like I expected him to be. handsome friend


----------



## MR T (May 1, 2015)

Lame as shit, I never wanted him to reveal his face, I hope he dies soon.


----------



## Nuuskis (May 1, 2015)

He looks pretty much how everyone would assume he looked like without a mask. Although I don't see why was his face revealed now when it was hidden for so long.


----------



## DavyChan (May 1, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!! Kakashi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Haruka Katana said:


> OMGFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFGFGFHFFFGF





Haruka Katana said:


> Kakashi
> 
> He always is ch1p





ch1p said:


> I'M FREAKING OUT WHY IS HE SO HOT.
> 
> IT'S NOT A FUCKING MOLE IT'S A BEAUTY MARK BECAUSE KAKASHI-SENSEI IS BEAUTIFUL.





sasusakucannon said:


> I said it would be revealed.
> 
> He's so hot!!!!





Kyosuke said:


> Kakashi means hotness





Sunspear7 said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCKKKK




TF.... Am I at a Justin Bieber concert or something? xD


----------



## Raiden (May 1, 2015)

UWAAAHHHHH


----------



## VivianDarkBloom (May 1, 2015)

Seeing Kakashi's unmasked face gave me the same reaction as whenever I drink Diet Coke.

Empty.


----------



## Arinna (May 2, 2015)

Ok I take back what I said in that Hottest Naruto Guy thread....
It's definitely Kakashi now  




Revy said:


> He'd look butter without the mole.



No way! it's the mole that does it for me <3

What a waste he stayed a bachelor !


----------



## Sunspear7 (May 2, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> TF.... Am I at a Justin Bieber concert or something? xD



You have no idea


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 2, 2015)

Nobody seems to notice the giant scar on his neck


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

which scar?


----------



## Raiden (May 2, 2015)

Kakashi giving Sasuke a run or nah.


----------



## Skywalker (May 2, 2015)

khris said:


> Now wouldn't it have been awesome if he lost his mask mid-battle or something?


Yep, this is just silly.


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (May 2, 2015)

Kishi missed one hell of an opportunity by not unmasking him after the Tobi reveal. I think that would have been fitting.

Parallels or whatever...


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> which scar?



Look what his hands tounch.
He says in japanese, that the only thing that changed is the scar on his neck.


----------



## Kahvehane (May 3, 2015)

I still feel like I need to see it published in jump to truly believe what I'm seeing. I mean he's had that face covered for _years_.

The mouth shape does remind me a bit of Sakumo, though, so maybe it really is legit.


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (May 3, 2015)

Kakashi was type not to reveal important stuff about himself to keep it to himself. so i guess flashing this face to the masses might drive the millions of peeps will be chasing him as crazed loved fans. it was simple reveal


----------



## Dano (May 3, 2015)

He should have stayed masked.


----------



## Sauce (May 3, 2015)

If they were smart they could've easily made this into a movie.


----------



## Santoryu (May 7, 2015)

best character                                 .


----------



## Succubus (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Raidoton (May 7, 2015)

Sauce said:


> If they were smart they could've easily made this into a movie.


That would be pretty pathetic.


----------



## SoulFire (May 7, 2015)

*Book of Wind: Kakashi's Face Translation*

found it


----------



## Chaos Control (May 12, 2015)

So...


*Spoiler*: __ 




Kakashi breaks into a restricted area, gets his students and himself arrested by Anbu, and angers the Hokage, all for the sake of trolling team 7?

"Those that break the rules are trash, but those who don't troll their friends are worse than trash."


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2015)

As long as he has a firm control on the chaos it's all good.


----------



## RBL (May 12, 2015)

damn kakashi is so damn hot (no homo tho)

he is almost as hot as Gai.


----------

